# AA supercharger install and ICV now sticking and other codes



## HazmatE46 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey guys! I am hoping you might have some ideas. We recently installed an AA supercharger on a 99 323i, and once we got it going, all was ok, but now the engine keeps going into limp mode due to code 1510 Idle speed control valve stuck. Is this because of the newly installed blower or just a fluke that this thing is now sticking?(car was not running for about a week). Also, we are getting 1188 and 1189, but I have read a few threads were others are getting this also with this install, so not AS worried about those. Any ideas? Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## HazmatE46 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, problem solved, we had located the maf too close to the blower. Relocated it and all fixed, in case any one else has this problem but, we noticed another problem. Tried giving it a little and got cylinder 5 misfire, and looking at the stfts, they were at 28 and 29, when the code was thrown. Maybe too lean and need ecu reflashed? help guys


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Just curious I have a 99 323i how much did the supercharger cost you and what modifications did you have to do to the engine to install it? thanks


----------



## HazmatE46 (Apr 14, 2009)

It wasn't my kit, it was my friends, but I think the approx price was 5500 all in. The only real modifications you need to do when installing are: replacing an idler, wiring in the black box in line with the maf, and run all the intercooling piping. There is minor vacuum line adjustments, but overall not a bad install, just watch where you mount the maf sensor in relation to the blower lol.


----------

